# Hello from a Jack of all Trades, master of none in Maryland



## rudai123 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

Looks like a great forum. I wrestled all through high school and college. Took 1.5 years of Kung Fu soon after (I think I got to there 3rd belt). I have been recently been taking Karate (Kyokushin and Shotokan based) for about 4 months, and am going to test for my 2nd belt. I take this with my 8 year old son, lots of fun.

I am probably going to switch over to Hapkido as:
1. my current Karate dojo does not allow any sparring until green belt (at least 1.5 years into it, which I feel is too long).
2. I taken a couple of classes at the Hapkido dojo, and really enjoyed it
3. Scheduling.


Cheers!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2011)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to MT. It's difficult in the 'real' world to try and sort out when you have work and family commitments. Taking your family along to train in martial arts is a good way to get round a couple of problems! Hope you get sorted.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Lots of good people here.  Hope you find the art you like and can easily attend soon (and that your son likes as well).  Hapkido is very different from what you have taken so far, but what you have studied so far will stand you in good stead.  I have studied Hapkido and I think you will like it and its different outlook on defense.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard. The idea of training with your son will reap rewards down the road. That level of interaction and camaraderie is awesome, enjoy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OKenpo942 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2011)

Greetings and Welcome.


----------

